# My face before and after cutting (103 pounds)



## Mateusz (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi all, I am from Europe. I am new in this board.

This is my face before and after cutting. Low % of body fat is a first thing to good looking face.


----------



## RobticaI (Jun 20, 2019)

Just solidifies that fatcel=volcel.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 20, 2019)

whats your weight and height in the after photo


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 20, 2019)

From pedo to chad


----------



## Mateusz (Jun 20, 2019)

chesscel said:


> whats your weight and height in the after photo



Height: 178 cm (5’10” ???)
Weight in foto: about 155 lbs (ideal for me, I love be a skinny)


----------



## roiddroid (Jun 20, 2019)

Lifefuel tbh


----------



## Mateusz (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jun 20, 2019)

Good job bro

This is one of the reasons why I have absolutely no pity for fatcels.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 20, 2019)

Fucking over for ugly low bf cels like me


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jun 20, 2019)

Cuts me


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks very good.
Fatcels are volcels


----------



## retard (Jun 20, 2019)

Fatcels can improve psl by 3 points by losing weight meanwhile I wouldn’t eat for a week at 125 pounds to gain half an inch


----------



## Rimcel (Jun 20, 2019)

Did you start slaying after losing all this weight?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 20, 2019)

Not good looking on PSL scale but some normies might think you look good


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Not good looking on PSL scale but some normies might think you look good


He's high tier normie at least now. Probs even Chadlite


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> He's high tier normie at least now. Probs even Chadlite


No


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> No


ye


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> ye


No


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> No


Bro... Ye he does he's got great jaw and chin also eye area looks decent. Hairline as well


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Bro... Ye he does he's got great jaw and chin also eye area looks decent. Hairline as well


Ok nuga not gonna fight with you. Your eye is not trained well. Wait till he posts new pics and you gonna sed why I am a PSL legend


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Ok nuga not gonna fight with you. Your eye is not trained well. Wait till he posts new pics and you gonna sed why I am a PSL legend


Ok, hope he posts more. In this pic he's probs frauding especially with the filter


----------



## Deliverance (Jun 20, 2019)

Post a real after picture. No blackwhitefraud or anglefraud.


----------



## Mateusz (Jun 20, 2019)

Two months ago.


----------



## fauxfox (Jun 20, 2019)

from invisible to prime females to invisible to prime females
just kidding, gj on the weightloss a lot of ppl don't have that discipline


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 8, 2019)

Mateusz said:


> View attachment 70658
> 
> Two months ago.


oops,bloated


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 8, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> oops,bloated


and shity haircut it looks like he has a dead cat on his head, haircuts can give some one +2PSL


----------

